# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Nje kenge te cilen e kam bere vet

## Marsel

Kete kenge e kam bere vete edhe e kam hedhur edhe ne kasete. Kush te doje, le te me thote t'i jap kaseten  :buzeqeshje:  :a 

Fillojme:

Eci andej-kendej  
dhe rrugen qe po marr e gjej
dhe gishtin ne koke une e vej
njerezit e kane mendjen ne rete e qiellit
ndersa une rri marr driten e diellit
puna keshtu vajt u beme si ne Kuvajt
keto gjera c'do njeri mendjen mbajt 
si ja bera nuk e di kerkova qetesi
por kush me degjonte, s'ma dha asnjeri
bosat e rinj me para ne dore 
me droge merrem mbare 
po ku do ti cojne me teper se ne varr
s'di ku jam s'di c'fare kam
si qeni hajdutin, njeriu njeriu han
malet grimcohen ne grimcat e reres 
ashtu sic iken dhe drita e henes
e vet' njeriu njeriun shkaterron, dielli lart me pervelon.

_(refreni)_
Lart eshte dielli qe me pervelon 
poshte eshte toka qe me shkaterron
drejt eshte nena qe me syte e saj 
ma mbush mua zemren me vaj.

Si s'kam nje grusht te forte malit te madh per t'i rene
jane fjalet e Migjenit, eshte i biri Shqip'ris' nene
Ah sikur ta dija se ishte koha kaq e rende 
ne humnere te jetes une kurre mos kisha rene
eci ne bore, ne bresher, ne bore e ne shi
dikur me thonin 'kelysh' tani me thone 'zoteri'
E pra kjo eshte jeta qe s'paska kuptim 
te jetojme te gjithe per mbizoterim
vajtoj ne krahet e shpirtit, vajtoj ne krahet e nenes
vajtoj ne krahet e shpirtrave qe s'pane driten e henes 
qe s'pane driten e diellit 
e u shuan si rete e qiellit
Ashtu si dhe dielli qe me pervelon 
poshte eshte toka qe me shkatarron.

_(refreni)_
Lart eshte dielli qe me pervelon 
poshte eshte toka qe me shkaterron, hej
drejt eshte nena qe me syte e saj
ma mbush mua zemren me vaj.




Jepni mendimi tuaj a ju pelqen apo jo


Pershendetje Antonjoo

----------


## Elbasanllije

Bravo Marsel, je talent i pazbuluar. Ke bere pune vertet te pelqyeshme dhe ne te ardhmen posto te tjera thurje ketu ne forum. :shkelje syri:

----------


## ilir

Verse 1:-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Marsel papak, rri larg mos m'kqyr,
mos mu afro ngat, si qyrr, mos mu larit 
Un' jom MENIME, i derguari i zotit
n'kit toke me shkretu kit planet me qu n'ajr... VET!
Ja kom nis rap me shkru qysh kur i kom pas 10 vjet
shkrujsha per dashni a hala asni femnes guhen s'ja kisha shti.
Talent fantastik m'thojshin njerzt kur m'nijshin
po si u lshohke Ritmi i Rruges n'radio, meritat mu fshijshin.
Hupsha pernihere, respekti per vehte n'toke m'bijke
masnej nuk disha 2 jave me ardh n'vehte.
I deshpruar dikur ja nisa me ngju EMINEM-in
e bona emnin si t'tij e tash veq Freestyle e fshij...
Jom kry n'veti per kerkon s'ka më ma ni
e kom ni etik qe nihere kur te pshtyj mo nuk e lpij!
Pra ma fell nuk po hi se po tranohesh
mos harro me ngju albumin tem qe del edhe pak ... hehehehe



Tung Marsel,

Jam Kosovar dhe si hobi kendoj rap (freestyle). Me vjen mire te dije se ka edhe shqipetare tjere qe shkruajn tekste (apo "lirika" qe i thuani ne Shqiperi). Teksti yt me pelqeu. A ka ndonje shqipetar te Shqiperise qe kendon rap me fjalor te flliqt???

Me nderime,
I.

----------


## ChiKiTa

ka si ska...((.2die4))

----------


## ChiKiTa

marsel kengen e kishe shume,te bukur!!!

----------


## Brari

Ti Kosovar i marr cka po te duhet fjalori flliqt?

 Njeriu kerkon ate qe nuk e ka. Ne vere kerkojme ujin e ftohte.. Ne dimer cajin me limon..

Ne Kosove tash 200 vjet ju ka perdhunuar shkjau me fjajet ma te flliqta..dhe skeni guxu me kundershtue.. TASH pse po i kerkon flliqsinat mor lahper.
Kendoni  Kosoves..Lirise..Perparimit,,kultures..drites..Mik  eshave .
.Familjeve ..e jo Droges..konjakut e Flliqesinave.. allahu ju marroft bre hajna..

Chikita  ai grupi fierak kendoka flliqsina??  Pak flliqsira ndodhin ne Fier... Ai Qytet vetem felliqsirat njef  e kurre nuk i ka pas mangut.. AI qytet mban rekordin kombetar per prostitucion, vrasje, drog etj.. 
Lamasher!

----------


## ilir

Përshëndetje Brari,


Vetëm se nuk e kuptoni dialektin Kosovar nuk do të thotë që ta nënvlersoni atë. Këngët e mia, edhepse kan fjalë të ndyta, janë art! Nëse ti nuk e kupton liricizmin atëherë, më vjen keq të të them por, ti nuk meriton të jetosh në Europë.

Strategjikisht kam zgjedhur të këndoj në këtë stil sepse stilet që ti i preferon janë të monopolizuara momentalisht, dhe pa marrë parasysh se sa mundohem, kurr nuk do të arrij asgjë në atë drejtim. Ritmi i Rrugës (rep grup Kosovar) e mban vendin e parë në stilin që e adhuron ti, dhe është fakt se askush nuk mund të iu bëjë konkurencë.

Sa injorant jeni?!?! Me të dëgjuar të vetëm një pjese teksti ju keni të drejt intelektuale të më poshtëroni mua? Falenderohu faktit se jam mjaft i edukuar e nuk do të ulem në nivelin tuaj. Megjithatë do të kisha dëshirë të ju përmendi në disa këngë të reja që kanë të bëjnë fjalë me luftërat (semi-kulturore) intra-Shqiptare.

Chikita, a kan ndonjë këngë grupi "2die4" në internet?


Me nderime,
I.

----------


## ChiKiTa

ne internet nuk mund te gjesh asnje kenge te tyre.
ata jan grup i ri ska shume qe kan dal.
 grupi 2die4 jeton ne greqi edhe eshte i perbere prej tre fierakesh
mosha 20-25 vjec.kenget i kane shume te bukura.(opinioni im)
ata kendojn rap......muziken e kan fantastike. Kur isha ne shqiperi e bleva kaseten e tyre edhe mbeta mjaft e kenaqur me kenget.
........ne kenget qe kendojn perdorin edhe sharje....djemt sidomos i dhurojn ato lloj kengesh.
Mendimi im eshte se ata jan grupi me i mire per rap qe kendojn SHqip.
here tjeter do tju shkruaj ndonje kenge te tyre !!

----------


## Brari

stili  frestyle ka adhuruesit e vete...kudo.
EMINEM psh ne tekstet e tije  90 perqind te fjaleve jane vulgare ose te flliqta.

Ju ne Kosove keni kenget RAP.ok. Sjam kunder por imitimi dhe perdorimi fjalorit te flliqt nuk eshte art. 
Neper kafiqe perdorni fjale te flliqta...neper rruge po ashtu neper familje  baballaret e Kosoves perdorin fjalet e flliqta ne sy te femijve te vegjel e te bijave te tyre...Policia Serbe ju ka folur me fjale te flliqta..Pra jeni deri ne fyt me flliqsira.

Edhe kenget do i beni me flliqesina???

A e di ku te cojne Flliqesirat  o djalosh intelektual kosove??

Ja lexo ketu c'ka thot gazeta:
----------------

Adoleshentja denoncon "dhenderin" nga Kosova.

Iku si nuse dhe u shnderrua ne skllave te seksit. Historia e 17 vjecares B. K, qe nisi me martesen e saj me kosovarin Hevovic dhe qe perfundoi si prostitute ne hotelet e Prishtines. E gjithe deshmia e saj ne Gjykaten e Tiranes.

Gazmend JANKU.

Atehere kishte qene vetem 15 vjece, kur ishte njohur dhe me pas martuar me kosovarin Dukagjin Hevovic, i cili pasi e kishte cuar ne Prishtine e kishte detyruar te prostituonte ne disa hotele te qytetit. 
Me pak fjale kjo ka qene historia e vajzes nga Burreli e mashtruar nga lidhja e shenjte martesore, e cila pas denoncimit ka treguar edhe historine e saj ne seancen e sigurimit te proves ne Gjykaten e Faktit ne Tirane. 
Sipas saj, ishte marsi i vitit 2000, kur 15 vjecarja B.K ishte njohur me 23 vjecarin nga kosova Dukagjin Hevovic, i cili pasi martohet me te e merr me vete ne Prishtine. Por pikerisht ne kete qytet, ku vajza enderronte te krijonte familjen e saj, ndodh edhe zhgenjimi me i madh. 
I maskuar nen petkun e bashkeshortit, Hevovic ia arrin qellimit te tij, duke e detyruar vajzen e marre si bashkeshorten e tij, qe te prostituoje ne disa hotele te Prishtines. 
E demtuara ne shpjegimet e saj perpara gjykates, ka treguar edhe emrat e hoteleve, ku ishte shfrytezuar si "Murlani", "Ura" dhe "Te kisha". 
Ajo ka deklaruar se i vinin 10-12 kliente ne nate dhe se, fitimi total i bashkeshortit tutor te saj ishte rreth 40 milion leke. Kete pune ajo e ka kryer deri nga fundi i vitit 2001, kohe ne te cilen ajo strehohet tek nje shoqate "IOM", e cila nepermjet KFOR-it e ka sjelle ne fund te janarit 2002 ne Shqiperi. 
Deshira e saj per t´u kthyer prane familjes, kishte hasur ne kundershtimin e te atit, i cili nuk e pranoi ne shtepi. Ne keto kushte, 17 vjecarja nga Burreli u strehua serish tek shoqata "IOM" dhe vendosi te denoncoje bashkeshortin e saj, qe e shfrytezoje ne menyre shtazore. 
Ne baze te ketij denoncimi, forcat e policise se komisariatit nr.2 ne kryeqytet kane bere te mundur edhe arrestimin e Hevovic, i cili ishte ne kerkim te vajzes.
 Pas sigurimit te proves, Prokuroria pritet te pergatisi dosjen penale ne ngarkim te tij per shfrytezim prostitucioni ne rrethana renduese. 
-------------------------

Ja i dashur djalosh i kulturuar i Prishtines kush eshte morali i kultures tende te felliqur..prodhimi  ne seri i lahperave..

Turp.


Ja lexo perseri e reflekto ti dhe ju amatoret e Flliqsinave..

----------------

E braktis gruaja, i kthen motren e semure ne prostitute



Nje muaj e ka shfrytezuar 15 vjecaren neper motelet e Tiranes e me pas eshte nisur bashke me te ne Greqi, per te vaxhduar aty zanatin. 
Nderkohe qe adoleshentja ishte percaktuar nga mjeket si e semure psikike. Gjithcka per hir te nje hakmarrjeje ndaj gruas se tij, e cila e kishte lene te vetem, duke i marre djalin 8-vjecar dhe duke u martuar me nje shtetas italian. 
Policia e Tiranes ka shpallur ne kerkim te dyshuarin kryesor, Perparim Cerrin, i cili disa jave me pare e kishte pohuar me gojen e tij para prinderve te tij dhe te ish-gruas se, "per padrejtesine e se shoqes do t`i rrembente ish-vjehrrit vajzen tjeter". 
Fjalet e tij nuk i jane dukur askujt te vlefshme dhe per faktin se e bija tjeter e vjehrrit, A.K. 15 vjece, here pas here shfaqte crregullime mendore. 
Por, nje muaj me pare, ne mes te muajit mars te ketij viti, vajza eshte rrembyer per te mos u kthyer me ne shtepine e saj. Ne baze te te dhenave te mbledhura nga hetuesit, menjehere pas denoncimit te te atit te vajzes dhe dyshimeve te tij, rezulton se ajo eshte rrembyer nga Perparimi dhe ky i fundit, pasi ka arritur ta nxjerre jashte atdheut, e ka shfrytezuar neper motelet e kryeqytetit. 
Kete fakt e ka pohuar dhe nje fotografi e gjetur ne shtepine e te kerkuarit, ne te cilen shfaqet vajza me veshje intime. Gjate gjithe periudhes mars-prill, 15 vjecarja ndodhej nen trysnine e shfrytezimit nga ana e ish-kunatit te saj dhe vetem nje nate, sic ka pohuar dhe e ema e djalit, ai e ka cuar vajzen ne shtepine e tij. 
Thuasje te gjitha keto fakte me te cilat hetuesit kane plotesuar dosjen ne ngarkim te Cerrit jane pohuar nga ish-vjehrri dhe vete e ema e tij. Madje, ajo ka shtuar se pak dite me pare djali i saj kishte bere gati te gjitha rrobat dhe bashke me 15 vjecaren ishte nisur drejt Greqise dhe me pas synimi kishte qene perfundimi ne Itali, ku jeton aktualisht dhe ish-gruaja e tij, qe u martua me shtetasin italian. 
Nderkohe, me gjithe kontrollet e ushtruara ne te gjithe territorin, i kerkuari vazhdon ende te mbetet e tille, pasi mendohet se ai e ka kaluar tashme kufirin me Greqine, duke kaluar nga Korca. Policia nga ana e saj e ka shpallur aktualisht ne kerkim rrembyesin, ndersa vajzen si te humbur dhe pritet shpallja e kerkimit zyrtar nga ana e Prokurorise se Tiranes, e cila po kryen dhe hetimet per ngjarjen. 
Eshte sekuestruar si prove kryesore fotografia e vajzes, e cila do t`i shperbeje hetuesve per te provuar akuzen kunder personit te cilesuar si rrembyes i adoleshentes se semure. Nese kontrolli qe po ushtrohet ne te gjithe vendin verteton largimin e dy personave jashte shtetit, atehere policia do t`i drejtohet per ndihme Interpol Tiranes qe te komunikoje me policite e vendeve fqinje, te Greqise dhe Italise.
Pasi, sipas fjaleve te hakmarresit, qellimi i vetem qe i kishte mbetur ishte qe ish-gruaja e tij te shikonte fatin e motres. 
-----------------------

Te dy artikujt ishin nga gazeta KORIERI.

Tung.

----------


## ilir

Brari,


Të falenderoj për artikujt trazues, Brari. A është hobi yt t'ua prishësh ditën njerëzve? Jo? Paj, e di që ai është hobi imi, por së paku ndëgjuesit e mi (shumica) e dijnë se është art që po krijoj dhe konceptet e teksteve të mia nuk kanë lidhje me aftësitë e mia (rimat e fjalëve)!

Artikujt, drejtën ta themë, mendoj se ishin në të shumtën e përmbajtjes palidhje. Në të parin bëhej fjalë për një Kosovare e cila ishte manipuluar në bazë të naivitetit të saj. Nuk e kuptoj poentën. Nëse poenta juaj është që flliqësirat të udhëheqin në ato situata, mendoj se është fakt i pa-kundërshtuar (sikur të thoshe se nëse e gjuan gurin nalt ai do të bjerë poshtë -- këtë gjithkush e din). Gjithmonë kan ekzistuar kësi lloj tabushë, kështuqë perspektiva e juaj pesimiste nuk ka shumë rëndësi.

Artikulli i dytë flet për një primitiv që mundohet t'i hakmirret gruas që (një zot e di për çfarë arsye) e ka lënë atë. Një ngjarje të njëjtë e kam parë në një film spanjoll! Ku është poenta? Poenta është e njëjtë? Hmm... gjuha e fëlliqt po rezultoka në këso lloj "lahperi"? Përsëri fakt i pa-kundërshtuar. Por gjuha e fëlliqt nuk është i vetmi faktor në kësi ngjarje. Nganjëherë edhe faktorët si: konsumimi i tepërt i alkoholit, i drogës, çrregullimet familjare, etj. ndikojnë në këto lloje të situatave.

Po e lexoj shkresën e juaj disa herë tani dhe, edhe në shkresat e mëparshme, e lidhni krejt këtë punë me keqtrajtimet nga Serbët. Dyshoj se Enveri ka përdorur gjuhë letrare, të butë, dhe të ëmbël që t'ju ngujoj nëpër burrele?!?! Apo tani asimilimi që po ndodhë në pjesët jugore dhe perëndimore të Shqipërisë?? Ndoshta juve jeni aq të kulturuar sa që nuk mundeni ta shani një person në gjuhën shqipe, prandaj duheni ta mësoni gjuhën Italiane apo Greke dhe të shani në atë gjuhë?!?! Isha në Shqipëri që 4-5 vite dhe fëmijët e vegjël më shanin në gjuhën Italiane. Kamarieri i një kafeneje më tha diçka në Greqisht që, pasiçë më përkthehu një kusheri, kishte të bëjë me prejardhjen time (nga Kosova, pra).

Për konservativët radikalist sikur ju, arti nuk është art përderisa i kundërmon ligjet e vjetra, të Lekë Dugagjinit! Forma në të cilën shprehem unë si artist nuk është fort e ndryshme. Të sharat gjithmonë kan qenë dhe do të jenë në çdo gjuhë në botë! A mos je duke e lidhur këtë fakt me "dobësinë" tonë si Kosovar? Unë nuk mendoj se kemi ndonjë dobësi. Intelektualisht, jemi në të njëjtin nivel, dhe si "shtet" jemi në gjendje shumë më të mirë, momentalisht (eh kur të fillojnë korupsionet në Kosovë, atëherë përqarësit si ju do të kenë material me bollëk!).

Nëse jam gabim, të lutem më korigjo. Vetëm t'ju them se me rezonimet e juaja nuk do të përparoni asnjëherë. Përderisa do të kemi njerëz sikur ju, gjithmonë do të jemi të përqarë. Ndërsa njerëzit që bëjnë muzikë me fjalor të ashpër (dhe fëlliqt -- sikur unë) nuk do ta arrijnë atë efekt në popullatën e gjërë sepse gjithkush e din qe muzika është argëtim dhe sendet nuk mirren seriozisht. Shembull konkret është Mirseli, i cili nuk e morri për seriozisht tekstin tim (edhepse e ofendova në mënyrë direkte).

Dhe ta përfundoj këtë shkresë, ju dëshmoj se gjuha e fëlliqt është art nëse përdoret në rimë me fjal tjera. E nëse nuk jeni të njoftuar me rima, lexoni ndonjë libër të gjuhës dhe gramatikës shqipe.


Me nderime,
I.

----------


## Tironcja---

OOO Iliro
nigjo cuno kot e zgjat muhabetin ti...ke te drejt te argumentosh
sepse fundja fundi je kosovar...se edhe mua te me thonte njeri qe tironcet jon kshu kshu do hidhesha perpjet. por lal e ke gabim se te gjitha ato qe tha BRARI jon te verteta. edhe ajo muzika jote NUK esht art. Esht muzik rrugesh. Ate gje mund ta bej kush do. sepse nuk esht e veshtir te shkruhash nji teks...si te te vij. Teksi do pun qe te ket rezultat. Ti tamom si puna eminem...eminemin qe thu ti as ne Canada nuk e pranuan per koncert...sepse fjalet qe perdor. Dhe ne fakt esht e drejt. nigjo te boj nji pyetje Cfare i pelqen ati lloj teksi ti? per vec se ta them una qe ne ata qe e degjojne si puna eminem kon per te perfundu po he. nejse une kaq kisha thjesht te te thoja mos ngul kemb kot. Kurse ti MARSELI urime teks i lexetshem lal. Ke menduar si tja besh muziken apo ?? ok kaq kisha une


Peace everyone..... :shkelje syri:

----------


## ilir

Tungjatjeta




> _Postuar më parë nga ilir_ 
> *Dhe ta përfundoj këtë shkresë, ju dëshmoj se gjuha e fëlliqt është art nëse përdoret në rimë me fjal tjera.*


Pjesa me rëndësi është "nëse përdoret në rimë me fjal tjera". A mos nuk e keni parë këtë pjesë apo çka?

Këngët, paroditë, marshet, etj. janë të shkruara në rima. Nëse e quan art një marsh të një ushtrie (të shkruar në rimë), atëherë duhesh ta quash art një këngë të shkruar në freestyle (me/pa fjalë të flliqta). Kanadaja e Franca janë shtete që janë shumë konservative, dhe nuk është e çdutishme që të cenzurojnë artet në shtetin e tyre. Në Francë ka denime për shkrimtarë françez që përdorin fjalë të huaja në shkrimet e tyre të shkruara në gjuhën frenge, sepse Francezët me siguri mendojn se gjuha e tyre është më e mira dhe ndihen të ofenduar nëse ajo përzihet me tjerat gjuhë.




> _Postuar më parë nga Tironcja---_ 
> *muzika jote NUK esht art. Esht muzik rrugesh. Ate gje mund ta bej kush do. sepse nuk esht e veshtir te shkruhash nji teks...si te te vij.*


Më vjen keq të të informoj por, atë lloj muzike ti nuk do të mund ta shkruaje sepse nuk ke përvojë me shkrimin e teksteve dhe implementimin e koncepteve (në tekste) në gjuhë të fëlliqt. Nuk është aq lehtë si mendoni ju, se Eminemi i kompleton tekstet 10 minuta para inxhizimit dhe se ato i shkruan "si i vijnë". Për çdo këngë harxhohet kohë e rëndësishme që gjithçka të jetë në gjatësi të duhur, çdo ton të këndohet siç duhet, e çdo zanore të theksohet sa duhet.




> _Postuar më parë nga Tironcja---_ 
> *Cfare i pelqen ati lloj teksi ti?*


Më pëlqen sepse repi është njësoj sikur aftësia e të treguarit të tregimeve. Po çfarë i ke pëlqyer ti gjyshes apo gjyshit kur të ka treguar përralla? Është e njëjta pyetje që ma shtruat ju.




> _Postuar më parë nga Tironcja---_ 
> *per vec se ta them una qe ne ata qe e degjojne si puna eminem kon per te perfundu po he.*


Do të përfundojmë ku? Si çka? Multi-miljoner si Eminem-i? Mos ke diçka kundër pasurisë?  :sarkastik: 
Në të vërtetë shumica e njerëzve që shkruajnë rep të fëlliqt janë njerëz të shkolluar, së paku me shkollë të mesme, dhe nuk janë kriminel sikurse i "famëzoi" lufta në mes lindjes dhe perëndimit në Sh.B.A. Përkundër asaj që tha Brari kur lidhi këngët e fëlliqta me inicializimin e ngjarjeve që i dokumentoj me artikuj, aso lloje të ngjarjeve kan ndodhë edhe kur repi ishte parodi, i kënduar nga vet populli shqipëtar nëpër oda.

Kam menduar se shqipëtarët nga Shqipëria kan më shumë racionalizëm në argumente. :Kercim i gezuar: 


Me nderime,
I.

----------


## Tironcja---

nigjo ktu...ti mund te kesh te drejt ne nje fare menyre. dmth ajo esht muzika qe pelqen edhe pik. kjo esht nji nga gjerat qe na ben te jemi ndryshe nga njeri tjetri,,,,ato qe te thash jan mendimet e mija....dhe them se jan mese te verteta. Por cdo njeri mendon ndryshe.

----------


## TRIMI

> _Postuar më parë nga Brari_ 
> *stili  frestyle ka adhuruesit e vete...kudo.
> EMINEM psh ne tekstet e tije  90 perqind te fjaleve jane vulgare ose te flliqta.
> 
> Ju ne Kosove keni kenget RAP.ok. Sjam kunder por imitimi dhe perdorimi fjalorit te flliqt nuk eshte art. 
> Neper kafiqe perdorni fjale te flliqta...neper rruge po ashtu neper familje  baballaret e Kosoves perdorin fjalet e flliqta ne sy te femijve te vegjel e te bijave te tyre...Policia Serbe ju ka folur me fjale te flliqta..Pra jeni deri ne fyt me flliqsira.
> 
> Edhe kenget do i beni me flliqesina???
> 
> ...



Zoteri i nderuar , 

si nje kosovar qe jam e ndiej te nevojes te perzihem edhe une ne kete teme pakez . 

Jo aq shume ne temen sa ne shkrimet e juaja . 

Deri sa po lexoja e hasa kete mendim ta quajme apo shkrim tuajin ku ju , i lartnenshkruari Brari , pretendoni se ne kosovaret jemi te zhytyr deri ne fyt ne felliqesira , prostitucion dhe ku ta di une . 

Mendimi i juaj personal zoteri apo zonje . 

Por , nje gje mos ta harrojme , prostitucioni i kosoves eshte nje pike ne krahasim me detin qe e ka Shqiperia , vendi AME (?) dhe felliqesirat qe pretendoni t'ia mvishni , i keni se pari neper librat e juaj zoteri , shfleto librin "Kronike ne gur" nga Ismail Kadare , i ke nje mije lloj sharjesh , mallkimesh , ofendimesh e ku ta di une . 

Thuani se ne jemi felliqur nga policia serbe . 

Mund te jete zoteri , por , ne ate e kemi perjetuar me zor zoteri na kane imponuar me pushke e nuk e kemi perqafuar "Librin e Shenjte" te Xhaxhait Enver , e ta poshterojme veten tone , pasi qe poshterimi sllav na ka mjaftuar . 

Nuk kemi cjerrur fytin neper mitingje kunder imperializmit amerikan e botes perendimore , por kunder shtypjes e vrasjeve e masakrave makabre qe neve , si nje popull te pafajshem (i perfshij vetem kosovaret) na imponoheshin . 

Ne ndergjegjen tone prej kombi (i perfshij vetem kosovaret) nuk flejne dyzet vite Diktature te eger ,kanibale  , ta pacipe , por njeqind vjet roberie e pushtimi , vetem per nje arsye  :bjondja: e te behet Shqiperia , sepse zoteri besoj se ke mesuar ne Histori 
, qe Kosova mbet peng e aspirates se Pavaresise se Shqiperise . 

Kjo nuk duhet gjykuar , por kuptuar si flijim drejt nje caku madhor , lirise se paku gjysmes te nje kombi . 

E kur i shiqon krejt keto nga nje aspekt human , bie ndesh nje gje ; njerezimi shqiptar (e perfshij Kosoven) qe u shfaq si anateme e atyre qe provuan te na zhdukin si komb . 

E kur une has ne fjale te tilla si te juajat zoteri , neper Forume , dhe Tema te ndryshme thjesht deshperohem . Jo nga ajo qe e keni thene , por , mga fakti se sa te verber jeni ne arrogancen tuaj ... 

Atyre qe per nje kohe te shkurter kane dale nga Ferri , duhet folur fjale butesie e miresie dhe vellazerie e jo fjale urrejtjeje dhe fjale injorance , sepse zoteri ne te gjithe e dime se kush eshte eksportues i Prostitucionit dhe Krimit ne Evropen e qyteteruar . 

Mos t'i permend abuzimet e kosovareve neper rruget e Shqiperise , ju e dini se vete Ministri i dikurshem Majko , kishte shkruar te intervenonte te ushtria e vete qe te mos kerkonte ryshfet nga kosovaret me automjete , pasi qe atebote ishte minister i mbrojtjes . 

Kerkoj ndjese per shembujt paksa banale , por zoteri edhe nje gje dua t'ua them ; 

Civilizimi qe e propagandoni ju , nuk arrihet me imitime te Tele-Bingove te RAI UNO , DUE apo TRE , ose nga emra qe nderrohen (dukuri e njohur mes shqiptareve te Shqiperise ) , ose me shitjen e krenarise kombetare , por me vepra kulturore , me njerezim , humanitet dhe tolerance zoteri . 

E verej se asnjeren nuk e keni . 

Me te embela ! 


TRIMI

----------


## Ari-Intimidator

Une nuk kuptoj.  Sa here qe dikush jep mendimin e tij/saj lidhur me ate se c'ka adhurojne, apo lidhur me c'faredo teme ne pergjithesi, dikush patjeter do te paraqitet si gjyqetare, dhe do te gjykoj.  Ketu po flas si lexues i dy-anshem.  
Iliri eshte nje djalosh qe i pelqen Muzika RAP.  Ehde mua me pelqen muzika rap.  Faktikisht, mua me pelqen shume EMinem.  Tekstet e muzikes rap i konsideroj te jene njefare lloj arti.  Tash, pse ta ofendojme djalin per kete?

PSe te fajsojme te gjithe popullin e Kosoves per nje gje te tille.  Une jam krejtesisht me Trimin.  Ju lutem te mos e bejme differencimin mes Kosovareve dhe Shqipetareve Shqiperise.


Cdo te mire


KB Prishtina

----------


## Floriani

O Ilir!!! Edhe una shkruaj Lyrics edhe kam mbaruar kengen e 20 timen edhe tani per vitin e ri do iki ne greqi te punoj pak me ata cunat e 2Die4. Edhe ne kenge kam shume sharje. Kisha qef ti degjoja njeher ato qe ke ber ti neqoftese i ke ne kaset apo ku mund ti kesh. ne qoftese do tkme flasesh me dergo e-mail tek Philafieri_F@Hotmail.com. Iight yo.

O Marsel ma dergo edhe ti ate kengen tende po pate mundesi.
Ne Philly USA jetoj una la.
Ne qoftese do adresen me dergo e-mail^^^^

----------


## macia_blu

marsel...
po une si i bahet me e nigju kengen tende.
ilir mos u  idhno hic se ketu ka  kritik te fuqishem arti e   referues morali.pordhi kali dmth.
i dua kenget e  tua  gjithashtu.
ai grupi   qe ke permendur me lart...i kosoves me pelqen shume, dhe mjaft grupe te tjera.
...sa  per disa me mosha mesatarisht mbi moshen tende duan kenge  vec per atdheun e per partine...(ne pushtet)
..................................................  .........................................
po ti mos  ta ni hic...cka  thone kritiket pa  asnje lloji  dije ne lidhje me artet e aq ma  pak e aspak me  muziken rap.

oi ti tironcja , ma ke shpifur komplet  me pergjigjet e ketushme...dhe pse  deri  ketu kisha vertete simpati per ty.
....
hej, kb nga prishtina , te pershendes.

----------


## Pellazgu

O ti Ilir!
Më vjen keq që trashëgon një emrues të përbashkët me të gjithë ne që tërheq ky forum, Ilir!
I lexova me kujdes debatet tuaja në mbrojtje të rap-it.
Unë do të të bëj disa pyetje, më tepër retorike, por që edhe ti mund t'ia japësh përgjigjen nëse vërtetë ke aq kurajo:
A e di kush e ka filluar rap-in së pari?
Si i thuhet rap në shqip?
Sa serb ke sharë nëpër ato "këngët" tuaja rap?
Çfarë mllefi ke tani don ta nxjerrësh me rap?
A je magjyp?
Pse ju vjen turp kur gjuhën e huaj e flitni me theks të rëndë ndërsa për shqipen nuk e vutë ujin në zjarr asnjëherë ta mësoni si duhet?
Pse nuk harxhon kohën të shkruash për budallallëqet e Ibrahim Rugovës që nuk e njeh luftën e popullit të vet për liri, por merresh me traplliqe, rap?
Ti nuk kënaq askënd me atë rap-in tënd, pos plehrave si vetveten.
Nëqoftëse ka një tendencë në Kosovë për të krijuar identitet tjetër, kjo është gabim i madh. Vërehet kjo qysh tek politikanët, gjuhëtarët, media në përgjithësi, por tashmë edhe me muzikën. Kujto pak se si janë kënduar më parë këngët e Isuf Myzyrit në Kosovë dhe ato të Nexhmije Pgarushës, Qamilit të Vogël, Mazllëm Myezinit etj... në Shqipëri. Kur këngët e muzikës së mirëfilltë të lehtë nga Kosova, të Sabri Fejzullahut, Agim Tejecit, Bedri Islamit, Edmond Islamit, AVI- et Trix, 401, Hareja, Fisnikët, Fatjon Bakollit, Gazmend Pallaskës, kompozimet e Reshat Randobravës, Pranvera Badivukut, Akil Kocit e të pafundmit muzikantë shqiptarë në Kosovë këndoheshin me aq ëndje në mbrëmjet e vallëzimit si në Kosovë e në Shqipëri e Maqedoni a Mal të Zi, ashtu edhe këngët e Anita Takes, Luçije Milotit, Xhevdet Hafizit, Vaçe Zelës, Avni Mulës, Grupit Lira, e Serenatat Korçare mbushnin ambjentet shkollore në Kosovë, edhepse nën okupim. Ja, kjo frymë duhet ta mbushë krahërorin e muzikantit të sotëm, krijuesit shqiptar si në Kosovë edhe në Shqipëri apo kudo qofshin Shqiptarë. Nuk ka as më të voglin justifikim tek e etiketon vehten "kosovar". Apo të kënaqin termat e UNMIK-ut e KFOR-it që i quan kosovarë edhe serbët meqë banojnë në Kosovë. Ne shqiptarët nuk u ngopëm duke puthur gjithçka që na japin të tjerët. Vijnë italianët në Shqipëri ne i presim italisht, shkojmë vetë në Itali, prapë u flasim italisht "mikpritësve". Edhe në Kosovë, e njëjta gjë. Serbve aty ende vazhdoni u flitni serbisht. A nuk po i argëtoni edhe me pak muzikë serbisht. Oh, më fal, po përdorni rap tani për të kënaqur zezakët e KFOR-it e UNMIK-ut.
Mblidh o çun menjen! Lëre rap-in se nuk ke asgjë që të identifikon mr të. Ti dhe cilido, kudo! Nëse ke talent, çfrytëzoje për të mirën e kulturës sonë . Nuk është pasurim i kulturës sonë rap-i, është arratisje nga vetvetja në kërkim të një identiteti tjetër, pa njohur atë që ke.
Të lutem, më mirëkupto!
Respekte, se je shqiptar, apojo?

----------


## Agim Doçi

Ilir,
kur pashë në MTV disa krijime të EMINEM,e pyeta time shoqe. "Më thuaj dy fjalë për këtë nëse di diçka, a mundesh?"
Ime shoqe qëndron gjithë ditën para ekranit të TV-së sepse është e sëmurë e prej 3 vitesh nuk del nga shtëpija! Ka një sëmundje të pashërueshme kanceroze (të lëkurës që i ka prekur këmbët, duart dhe pjesë të trupit). Nejse! Ka një kulturë të admirueshme muzikore sepse dikur ka qenë violinistja më e talentuar shqiptare në Liceun Artistik Tiranë (me vesh muzikor absolut ajo, Ferdinand Deda dhe Alfons Balliçi).
Më tha tekstualisht:
- " Të gjithë e kanë inatë, por është shumë i madh! Përfaqson PROTESTËN në krijimet e tija dhe mund të të them se fjalën banale e fut me kaq vend në tekstet e krijimeve të tija, sa që e ndjen që veç ashtu duhet shprehur!"....
I dashrun Ilir,
Të them të drejtën, gjatë jetës sime jo fort të shkurtër, (mbush 55 vjeç me 9 maj 2003), në shoqëri, kudo që ndodhesha e kam përdorur fjalën banale kaq haptaz, saqë edhe në praninë e femrave ajo nuk "binte si bombë"!
Me këtë desha të them, që ti mund të krijosh këtë rrymë të këngës së lirë (por duhet të kesh dimensionet e duhura). Më poshtë unë po të hedh një poezi banale timen, që dikur e ka botuar edhe revista "Amor" në Prishtinë dhe mbante një titull tepër kutimplotë ****-POEMA! Ti gjej vend e këndoje atë tekst dhe unë të garantoj suksesin! Por të sqaroj, atë e kam shkruar në vitin 1976 kur komandanti kriminel Enver, që ti shpesh e bën cak të moralit tonë, të merrte shpirtin nëse të gjente një diçka të tillë "amorale"!!!! Në atë kohë AMORALE unë gjeta "monedhën" për të protestuar ndaj atij rregjimi që na e kishte sjellë në majëtë hundës, dhe vetëm me banalen mund të "nderohej" ajo kohë!
Dhe tani Ilir duke u kërkuar ndjesë të tërëve unë po shkruaj një pjesë të asaj **** POEME:

**** o **** të qofshim falë
se prej teje kemi dalë
Öbobo sa ma ka ënda
sikur të iha zog me pënda
e ta bëja folenë brenda!
..................................
pa shikoni portokallen
edhe hanën - motra e di(e)llit
dhe shalqini thela-thela
a s'e kanë formën e pillit!

**** ka flutra, **** ka miza
pish kanëzogjt nepër filiza
**** ka delja, **** ka dhija
**** ka baza e ministrija!

**** ka fshati dhe qyteti
**** ka Londra dhe Përmeti
**** ka Shkodra dhe Pekini
**** ka Moska dhe Peqini!

..................................
qini burra se po vdesim
përmbi **** heronj të mbesim
në dritën e hanës apo të di(e)llit
mos ju ndani birës së pillit!
........................
**** o **** portë e dynjasë
s'gjëndet pendë për ty të flasë!
je vendlindja e shqiptarit
ti je andrra e çdo karit
sepse **** dhe gomari
janë dy vllazën të çdo shqiptari......etj.etj!

E pra Ilir, dhe të gjithë të tjerët - këto fjalë kaq pisanjose janë realitet! Por populli ynë nuk është mësuar dhe endè nuk ka kurajo  të thotë me zë tëlartë as fjalën PREZERVATIV, por ka KURAJON të vrasë mbas shpine, të vjedhë, të shkatrrojë dhe mandej të luaj rrolin e të MORALSHMIT!
Kujdes ju lutem! Mos e lexoni me keqdashje! Desha të sqaroj ilirn dhe u bë mace_blue sebeep!!!!!!

Kërkoj ndjesë përpara atyre që me të drejtë nuk i honepsin këto gjëra!
Agimi

----------


## Zorraxhiu

Agim!

Nuk mbaj mend ne jeten time qe per nje periudhe aq te shkurter te me jete ndrruar disponimi, dhe prej nje ndjenje pikellimi e dhimbsurije per fatin e shoqes suaj te kaloj aq papritur ne nje lloj explozioni te gazit te pashfrenuar me lot.

te lumte!

----------

